# Rats "chirping" / sneezing??



## facetiousMadman (Jul 29, 2013)

I got my two-month-old girls about a week ago, and they both occasionally seem to be hiccuping, making small chirping sounds. One does this more than the other. She sort of twitches, like hiccups, but makes little noises. I heard their hiccups are silent? She also sneezes, but not very often. How often do rats normally sneeze? She was on my shoulder today and seemed to have a small sneezing fit. I'm worried she has a respiratory problem, but she seems happy, alert and active. Could this just be her adjusting to the environment? She doesn't have other signs of stress like red discharge from her eyes. Should I bring her, or both of them, to the vet? Or should I just buy them antibacterial meds? Or are they just adjusting? Thanks!


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Sounds like the home sniffles. Rats usually have some respiratory issues when first introduced to a new environment. They're just adjusting. After around two weeks it should start to go away, if around three weeks it's still there then I would recommend the vet visit but for now it sounds perfectly normal and happens to just about every rat.


----------



## facetiousMadman (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks, I'm so relieved!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

My babies like to hiccup quite a bit too, some more than others. I've read that the chirping hiccups are a sign of being happy like bruxing and boggling. They can control it and they'll stop if you distract them or pick them up usually. If they're just breathing normally and making chirping noises then it may be a URI. I would just watch them especially since they have been sneezing too, but you shouldn't give them antibiotics if there's nothing wrong. I would just go with what Xerneas said too


----------

